# Windows Media Player errror: C00D119A



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

I started my WMP 11 this morning and got an error, tried to fix it, searched for fixes, even downloaded some codec packs, and still can't get it to work.

WMP itself comes up, but when I click on a playlist or Internet radio station, it gives me an error saying the codec may not be installed.

The code coming up is: C00D119A.

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try reinstalling WMP 11, download from here: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/11/default.aspx


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

Tried that for the initial problem, and finally got a playlist to play, so I guess it's almost solved.

The problem came up when I went to listen to some Internet Blues at
http://www.koqx.com/

When I click on the usual link (for high bandwith), which usually opens up their .m3u file, it bombs. Can someone check that for me? If it plays for YOU, then I'M still having problems.

---Thanks.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

There must be something wrong with that site. 

I tried to run it with WMP and two other media players and none of them worked.


----------

